# Thành viên mới mong dc làm wen vs mọi người



## whatislove

xin chào toàn thể  nh chi em phunuvn mình là thành viên  ms hiện là sv nam 2 mong dc làm wen giao lưu kết bạn vs tất cả mọi người db là các ban nử  19 > 21 tuổi hiện dang sinh  sống tại TP HCM wa yahoo : thjeugja93bp or gmail : thjeugja93bp@gmail.com 

làm tấm hình làm wen nha 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NTC

*Trả lời: Thành viên mới mong dc làm wen vs mọi người*

chào mừng bạn đã tham gia cộng đồng phunuvn.net. Chúc bạn có những phút giây thư giản thật vui tươi!


----------



## thanhhuong121

Mình cũng là mem mới mong được làm quen với mọi người


----------



## rongxinh2013

mong được làm quen với mọi người. mình hiện đang làm SEO mong mọi người giúp đỡ nhé


----------



## ly dinh minh trung

hi...


----------



## lehoanglong

nam23t johnnytran68@yahoo.com 01639924885 rât vui làm quen vr các chị


----------



## nguyenvanbinh

chao ca nha minh ten binh minh moi tham gia nen muon lam wen lien lac cho minh ok


----------



## Anh Tuan Pham

em là mem mới, đang là sinh viên năm 2, hi vọng được làm quen các chị, yahoo: tuansben_1995, đt: 01262776171


----------



## vivitran

chào mọi người,
mình cũng là mem mới rât smong được làm quen với mọi người


----------



## Hằng Ngọc Lê

chào mọi người, mình mới biết tới diễn đàn qua Google, rất mong đc làm quen với mọi người


----------



## Nhã Anh

mình cũng là mem mới, rất mong được làm quen với mọi người


----------



## khongtrang

Rất vui được làm quen với bạn, chào mừng bạn


----------



## lavang

Mình Nam,33 mong làm quen các bạn nữ.


----------



## nguyenlybnc

em chào cả nhà nhé


----------



## Caothanhcong

Nhã Anh đã viết:


> mình cũng là mem mới, rất mong được làm quen với mọi người


----------



## mrtan120491

chào mọi người, nhiều mục mình k trả lời được là vì sao vậy


----------



## Nguyenthangxnxx

Chao em cho a lam quen nhe em


----------



## Hoa hồng mùa Đông

Chào cả nhà! Mình là thành viên mới chưa biết gửi câu hỏi ở đâu? Ai biết chỉ giúp mình với


----------



## bonotox

chào mọi người ,chúc mọi người một ngày tốt lành


----------



## Herbasoul

Chào mọi người, chúc mọi người 1 tuần làm việc hiệu quả!


----------



## Herbasoul

NTC đã viết:


> *Trả lời: Thành viên mới mong dc làm wen vs mọi người*
> 
> chào mừng bạn đã tham gia cộng đồng phunuvn.net. Chúc bạn có những phút giây thư giản thật vui tươi!


Chào ban quản trị. Mình là mem mới, ban quản trị cho hỏi là muốn tạo bài viết mới thì mình cần đủ điều kiện gì ạ? Mình thấy ghi là bạn chưa đủ điều kiện để tạo bài viết ở đây. Buồn quá.


----------



## tongdaicloud

Mình cũng thành viên mới, rất vui được làm quen với mọi người


----------



## Vinhlongthichchich

Có chị e nào ở can thơ hay vĩnh long cô đơn ko làm quen hò hẹn nhé kbzalo 0797017797


----------



## kltech

quan tânm


----------



## khoi_cho_lon

Hằng Ngọc Lê đã viết:


> chào mọi người, mình mới biết tới diễn đàn qua Google, rất mong đc làm quen với mọi người


kết bạn e nhé 0934746826


----------



## theluc89

xin chào mình biết qua list Seo ,


----------

